# Back one week from first time out



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

Our dogs traveled pretty well. They soon got used to the motion and when we put their fence up on our site, they calmed right down. This was 'home' for now. No real problems with travel except for all the construction on I-90 through Montana etc. I also didn't like all of the ups, downs and curve around. Aside from not being able to get the generator started or the Directv, it was not a bad trip. The nights cooled down great. Got home, safe and sound to a house where the refrigerator died along with the a/c and furnace:shocked: It actually got funny after I cleaned the black mold off the walls and floor. My secret wish was that they would all quit (32 years old and not working well) but not just right then. Hope to get all replaced so we can go again. Every thing else is newer than 10 years so we should be safe:scratchhead:? kaykaydee


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that you first trip went ok, and the dogs traveled well. So the generator never did start? Did you need it, or were you able to find power?

That is terrible about your ac and fridge going out. Not the way you want to end your trip. Glad that you were able to find some humor in it all, thats what will keep you sane.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad your trip went well.

Sometimes I like to think that the little things that go wrong are in place of something bigger that "could have gone wrong".

Yeah the fridge went, but if something had to go... at least it wasn't something that would have started a fire or been much worse to remedy.

You will live much longer for your ability to find the humor in a tough situation!!!!


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, glad to hear the trip was good, for the most part anyway. There is always little things that happen, its how you overcome them  When is the next trip?


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

It sounds like in spite of all it you want to go again. That is a good signs. 
What kind of fence did you set up? We might be interested in something like that for our dog. His leash always manages to get tangled up in something.


----------

